# Isle of Palms advice-general and kayak fishing



## archman (Jun 17, 2013)

We are going down to IOP the first week of August. Whenever I go on beach vacations I never catch anything in the surf but rays or small fish. By the time I figure things out its time to go home. I may or may not have my kayak. Any advice???

The second part of this is should I bring my kayak? I would hate to not have it if it's a kayakers paradise down there and it will open up great possibilities. But on the flip side, taking it down there isn't the easiest thing in the world. 

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

August sucks. Catch some sharks if you want something big. If you want better fish, use live mullet for bait for about any predator. If you know what you're doing you can certainly catch some fish inshore.


----------



## archman (Jun 17, 2013)

Any suggestions if I should take my kayak?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just looking at the creeks on a map I would probably take one. I've never been there or fished there, but it looks fishy.


----------



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

I can give advice on where to surf fish on IOP, but for kayak information, check out the kayak fishing forum here.
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/default.asp
Let me know if you want info for surf fishing IOP. I am happy to share what works for me.


----------

